# Beans: How much do you get through?



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

*On my machine on average I make ___ coffees per day*​
One or less00.00%two618.18%three1030.30%four721.21%five39.09%six26.06%seven00.00%eight or more515.15%


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Reading this: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18073-Coffee-sellers-that-offer-decent-discount-on-kg-purchases and following on from a couple of conversations I wonder.... Just how much coffee do you get through?

1 person @ 30 coffees a month = 1 per day = 540g without wastage

In a household of just two each drinking even only 2 per day is in the order of 2+ Kg/month

This in turn begs the question..... Why do roasters sell in such small quantities? a fresh bag every week? Just as trial amounts?

In summary then a poll:

On my machine on average I make ____ coffees a day


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

3 weekdays

5 or 6 weekends

It's Sunday today and I've had 3 so far.


----------



## madaetihw (Nov 25, 2014)

On my machine on average I make 5-6 coffees a day


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

One espresso based beverage and one pour over on work days.

Three espresso based beverages on days off.

Average around 250g a week.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

2 kg lasts about 3 weeks.

Ian


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Going through a lot more since i moved to a lever.(Done a kilo in since tuesday,partly down to my inadequacy







)

4 a day midweek

4/5 weekend dependent.

All Double espresso.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

2-3 doubles a day thereabouts, more at weekends or if I have guests. Mainly cappuccinos and some straight espresso. I'm lucky if 250g lasts a week. I should really get a subscription but I'm enjoying trying stuff out from different roasters so not ready to commit to one just yet. Tempted to join DSOL next year though.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

A 350gram pack of SweetShop seems to last just under two days in my hopper.

I have 12 packs in the drawer to see me through the twelve days of Christmas... Plus a bit in reserve.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

shots wise ( and me only not inc other half) 2x triples (22gVST) in the morning another mid morning, another at lunchtime, another sometimes mid afternoon and 1 more in the evening so minimum 110g to 132g and this assumes don't fancy a Cona or v60 or Aeropress in place of one of the triples where would put more coffee weight in. Whilst other half not quite so "caffeine tolerant" she will add at least 66 to 88g minimum a day of consumption which is part of the reason for home roasting as the postage was killing me!

We are probably at the extreme end of normal: 250g of greens roasted will give between 207 to 217g of roasted output dependant on roast level, this will usually last one day. A 250g roasted bag will last 1 day plus 1 morning cup so the recent guest slot of the DSOL of 500g lasted just less than 2.5 days.

Is not uncommon to roast 7 batches of 250g greens and have something different via post so between 1.4 and 2Kgs a week assuming no visitors / coffee slurpers come a calling 

We do have all the VST basket sizes in an attempt to reduce the consumption the most recent being an 18g which is reuiring a bit of grinder adjustment and frankly a pain, so tend to go back to the 22g in a naked portafilter for ristretto, cappa, flatties or cortada's ( ex smoker of 12 years now sotastebuds yet to return to noraml no doubt....)

John


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Not hard to see why you started roasting.

Off topic I know but how would you summarise your getting started with roasting?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Usually 4 a day including a pourover/aeropress.

However have found myself on odd evenings spending 2-3 hours faffing around with ristretto experiments if I've got a large quantity of beans I've already dialled in for espresso.

The usual result is waking up the next day feeling as if I haven't slept at all with a mood as sour as a Costa espresso, can't imagine it does my central nervous system any good!


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

At home, 1 double espresso a day on weekdays and at least 2, usually 3 a day on weekends.

At work, 2 to 3 cups a day out of the aeropress.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I just voted as two a day but realised that the poll is rather vague as for me it's two single espressos, ~16g. For others two would be doubles and double that.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> Not hard to see why you started roasting.
> 
> Off topic I know but how would you summarise your getting started with roasting?


Sorry for the delay in responding.

To summarise why started home roasting: cost, freshness, control of roast level, choice ( all of which have much longer explanations but probably not the right thread to go into detail)

To summarise the getting started: remarkably easy as bought my gene from BB and it came with a very decent guide written by DaveC which not only gives you a starter for ten on how the gene works but some roast profiles to be getting on with. Combined with the coffeetime roasting logs does give a good starting point on what can be a very interesting journey indeed. Have bought a couple of bulk buys of greens from BB which are cracking value at less than £7 a kilo along with some 3kg for £20 offerings from Coffee Compass (other flavours too) as well as the odd different bag of greens from Rave ( 950g rather than the full kilo, quirky yes, but also a PITA if you only roast 250g at a time, sure there is a solid reason or logic behind this though). Also have a pentapack Daterra full bloom working my way down which makes for a nice chocolate / nut base for a post roast blend or a milder sweet espresso on its own. Anyway....for me, with the help of the home roasting section on here, a remarkably easy transition to another facet of our fascination with the coffee bean.

John


----------

